# The genius of the crowd



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Chi lo trova in italiano lo posti pure.

Ma questa e'letta da lui ed e'assolutamente meravigliosa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gifEn61dZBc


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

*Il genio della massa*

C'è abbastanza perfidia, odio, 
violenza, 
Assurdità nell'essere umano 
medio 
Per fornire qualsiasi esercito in qualsiasi 
giorno. 

E I Migliori Assassini Sono Quelli 
Che Predicano Contro. 

E I Migliori A Odiare Sono Quelli 
Che Predicano AMORE 

E I MIGLIORI IN GUERRA 
-IN DEFINITIVA- SONO QUELLI CHE PREDICANO 
PACE 

Quelli Che Predicano DIO 
HANNO BISOGNO di Dio 

Quelli Che Predicano Pace 
Non Hanno Pace. 

Quelli Che Predicano Amore 
Non Hanno Amore 

ATTENTI AI PREDICATORI 
Attenti Ai Sapienti. 

Attenti 
A Quelli Che 
LEGGONO 
SEMPRE 
LIBRI 


Attenti A Quelli Che O Detestano 
La Povertà O Ne Sono Orgogliosi 

ATTENTI A Quelli Pronti A Elogiare 
Poichè Hanno Loro Bisogno Di ELOGI In Cambio 

ATTENTI A Quelli Pronti A Censurare: 
Hanno Paura Di Quello Che 
Non Sanno 

Attenti A Quelli Che Cercano Continuamente 
La Folla; Da Soli Non Sono 
Nessuno 

Attenti 
Agli Uomini Comuni 
Alle Donne Comuni 
ATTENTI Al Loro Amore 
Il Loro E' Un Amore Comune, Che Mira 
Alla Mediocrità 

Ma C'è Il Genio Nel Loro Odio 
C'è abbastanza Genio Nel Loro 
Odio Per Ucciderti, Per Uccidere 
Chiunque. 

Non Volendo La Solitudine 
Non Concependo La Solitudine 
Cercheranno Di Distruggere 
Tutto Ciò 
Che Si Differenzia 
Da Loro Stessi 

Non Sapendo 
Creare Arte 
Non Capiranno 
L'Arte 

Considereranno Il Loro Fallimento 
Come Creatori 
Solo Come Un Fallimento 
Del Mondo 

Non Essendo In Grado Di Amare Pienamente 
CREDERANNO Il Tuo Amore 
Incompleto 

E POI ODIERANNO 
TE 

E Il Loro Odio Sarà Perfetto 
Come Un Diamante Splendente 

Come Un Coltello 

Come Una Montagna 

COME UNA TIGRE 

COME Cicuta 

La Loro ARTE 
Più Raffinata.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi lo trova in italiano lo posti pure.
> 
> Ma questa e'letta da lui ed e'assolutamente meravigliosa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gifEn61dZBc


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ha detto tutto con una semplicita' disarmante


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ha detto tutto con una semplicita' disarmante


Questi versi sono talmente *veri* da brillare di luce propria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Bella.
Però in sintesi...attenti a tutti...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'è abbastanza perfidia, odio,
> violenza,
> Assurdità nell'essere umano
> medio
> ...


 













tutto spaventosamente vero. senza andare lontano.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2009)

Up


----------

